# H Google πλέον εμποδίζει κάθε κατέβασμα βίντεο απ' το YouTube, με σκοπό να βάλει χρέωση



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2009)

Δυστυχώς, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται (και στη συνέχεια των αφαιρέσεων ολόκληρων βίντεο ή του ήχου από κάποια βίντεο λόγω δικαιωμάτων, και των γελοίων αποκλεισμών χρηστών βάσει της χώρας προέλευσης της ΙΡ τους), ισχύει αυτό που γράφω στον τίτλο. Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε σχετικά, στα αρθράκια του Graham Majin εδώ: http://www.centreforjournalism.co.uk/blogs/kersh-media.

Κάποια από τα εργαλεία που χρησιμεύουν για τέτοια κατεβάσματα ίσως δουλεύουν ακόμα ή τροποποιήθηκαν ήδη από τους προγραμματιστές τους ώστε να παρακάμπτουν τα νέα μέτρα, ωστόσο η κατάσταση είναι πολύ ρευστή — θα πρέπει να δοκιμάζετε, χωρίς καμιά εγγύηση ότι τελικά θα τα καταφέρετε. *Αυτήν τη στιγμή, πάντως, οι δημοφιλέστερες υπηρεσίες είναι εκτός λειτουργίας.*

Η Google, βλέπετε, το 'χει πάρει πολύ στα ζεστά, με σκοπό (απ' ό,τι λέει ο Majin) να τσιμπάει ένα δολαριάκι ανά download. Εμ, έτσι είναι τα πράγματα — τη Microsoft κράζατε/κράζαμε ότι έχει μόνο το χρήμα στο μυαλό της...

YouTube's Global Download Disaster - "No Flash Video Found": http://www.centreforjournalism.co.uk/blogs/youtubes-global-download-disaster-no-flash-video-found
YouTube starts to charge for video downloads; The World is Changing: http://www.centreforjournalism.co.uk/blogs/youtube-starts-charge-video-downloads-world-changing
The Empire Strikes Back - YouTube Downloader Back in Action: http://www.centreforjournalism.co.uk/blogs/empire-strikes-back-youtube-downloader-back-action
YouTube Downloader; No Flash Video Found - Alternative Download Tools: http://www.centreforjournalism.co.u...-flash-video-found-alternative-download-tools


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2009)

OK, σ' ένα βίντεο που δεν μου το κατέβαζε με κανένα online εργαλείο ούτε μ' άφηνε να το παίξω όταν το τσίμπαγα απ' το Temporary Internet Files (ούτε καν να το μετατρέψω από flv σε mp4), ξαναεπισκέφτηκα τη συγκεκριμένη σελίδα στο YouTube μετά από πέντε ώρες και (παρόλο που πάλι κανένα κατεβαστήρι δεν δούλεψε) το πήρα από το Temporary Internet Files και το flv παίζει στον WMP κανονικά. Το δοκίμασα και με ένα δεύτερο βίντεο στο οποίο επίσης μου έκανε τα ίδια ακριβώς, αλλά αυτήν τη φορά αντιμετώπισα πάλι μια απ' τα ίδια.  Να πάρει, κι είχα χαρεί ότι τάχατες βρήκα workaround...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2009)

Δοκίμασα με διάφορα άλλα βίντεο από το YouTube (όλα βιντεοκλίπ τραγουδιών) χρησιμοποιώντας το KeepVid (http://www.erightsoft.com/KVk.html), και δούλεψε λιγότερο από μία φορά στις δέκα — σαν να έχει κάτι σαν πλαφόν ένα πράμα...  Και το flv από τα Temporary Internet Files, όχι μόνο δεν παίζει, αλλά κι όταν το μετέτρεψα σε mp4 μού 'βγαλε certification error και το πρόγραμμα της μετατροπής μού το επέστρεψε κενό. Να σημειώσω τέλος ότι το KeepVid λειτουργεί κατά τ' άλλα κανονικά — παράλληλα κατέβαζα βιντεάκια από dailymotion, myspace κλπ χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η Google, βλέπετε, το 'χει πάρει πολύ στα ζεστά, με σκοπό (απ' ό,τι λέει ο Majin) να τσιμπάει ένα δολαριάκι ανά download. Εμ, έτσι είναι τα πράγματα — τη Microsoft κράζατε/κράζαμε ότι έχει μόνο το χρήμα στο μυαλό της...



Η εξουσία διαφθείρει. Κάτι μου λέει ότι ο θεός Google ετοιμάζεται για πτώση...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Η εξουσία διαφθείρει. Κάτι μου λέει ότι ο θεός Google ετοιμάζεται για πτώση...


Η στροφή είναι ακόμη περισσότερο εντυπωσιακή, αν αναλογιστούμε το πόσο πολύ έχει συνεισφέρει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια η Google στο "δωρεάν" — ακόμη και δωρεάν λειτουργικό ετοιμάζει (ήδη υπάρχει για netbooks). Αλλά, είναι πολλά τα λεφτά (Άρη), και το YouTube μπαίνει από μέσα διαρκώς (λόγω των τεράστιων απαιτήσεων σε storage+bandwidth), ίσως να 'χουν πέσει και τα διαφημιστικά έσοδα, και να τη η ιδέα για χρέωση... Η δύναμη πάντως που έχει συγκεντρώσει η Google, είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή. Αλλά κι οι ισχυρότερες αυτοκρατορίες κάποια στιγμή παρακμάζουν — και με το να εξοργίσει τον κόσμο, σίγουρα κάποιος δεν βρίσκεται στο σωστό δρόμο.


----------



## efi (Aug 21, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά επειδή εγώ δε συναντώ πρόβλημα, μήπως φταίει το κατεβαστήρι μου (δεν το λέω φωναχτά να μην το γρουσουζέψω) ή μήπως υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα βιντεάκια ακατέβατα;
(ΥΓ: Βοήθεια για γεωγραφικά θέματα επίσης ευπρόσδεκτη, ευχαριστώ.)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2009)

Κι εμένα το βασικό μου κατεβαστήρι, όπως είπα, μία στο τόσο τα κατάφερνε. Αλλά γενικά αποτύγχαναν τα πάντα. Δοκίμασα αποκλειστικά σε βιντεοκλίπ (αυτά που τα κυνηγά και περισσότερο το σύστημα), οπότε δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει για όλα τα βίντεο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2009)

To KeepVid αυτήν τη στιγμή λειτουργεί κανονικά. Άντε, να δούμε. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2009)

*It’s Time to Pony Up*

Why good Web sites shouldn't be free

Back in the last downturn, in 2001, Jason Katz realized he was in trouble. His fledgling Web site, Paltalk, was trying to make money by giving away a free service and selling advertising. But suddenly advertising was drying up. So Katz—whose site operated chat rooms in which you could not only send text messages but also talk, the way you would on a phone—did something radical: he started charging people to use a premium version of his software, which offered some extra features. Guess what? Since 2004 he's been making a profit, and he's come to believe that, contrary to the conventional wisdom, people really are willing to pay for online services. "I think some companies are scared that they will cede users to the competition if they deign to ask someone to pay for a subscription to something—but that is obviously a mistake," Katz says.

If so, it's a mistake that a lot of bigger tech companies are making. Could these guys be leaving billions of dollars on the table? Facebook, for example, has 250 million members, making it one of the biggest sites on the Internet. Facebook takes in somewhere between $300 million and $500 million a year from advertising, but it has never made a dime of profit. Twitter, another hot Internet site, has 40 million members and doesn't even try to generate revenue, let alone profits. YouTube, the video site owned by Google, sells ads but runs at a loss.

Why not charge people to use these sites? If the service is so useful, surely people would pay. Nevertheless, the prevailing wisdom in Silicon Valley today is that everything on the Internet must be free. Enslaved by this dogma, tech companies keep bending themselves into pretzels trying to invent ways to "monetize their traffic," as they say in Valley-speak. Maybe they'll charge companies that monitor Facebook and Twitter to see what customers are saying about them. Maybe they'll steer people to shopping sites and take a slice of whatever those people buy. Maybe they'll get into the hardware business, developing smartphones or other devices that come preloaded with their application. Twitter might make money by charging celebrities and companies for "verified" accounts so that readers know they really are who they say they are.

Η συνέχεια στο Newsweek.


----------



## Costas (Aug 22, 2009)

Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι θα πλήρωνα, αν μου το ζητούσαν. Μάλλον θα έψαχνα γι' αλλού, με τόση πληθώρα πληροφορίας που υπάρχει. Το βλέπω από το πόσο λιγότερα λεφτά δίνω για ν' αγοράσω CD (σε σχέση με παλιά, σχεδόν 0), από τη στιγμή που έχω ονλάιν ραδιόφωνο, βιντεοκλιπάκια, κλπ. κλπ.
Ίσως να πλήρωνα κάτι σαν τη Wikipedia, λόγω επαγγέλματος. Αλλά κι εκεί ίσως να βρισκόταν κάποιος ανταγωνιστής που να έδινε τζάμπα τις πληροφορίες. Άλλωστε, τη Wikipedia την πληρώνω εθελοντικά...
Επίσης, η αύξηση της πληροφορίας οδηγεί σε μείωση της σχετικής της αξίας, και άρα σε πτώση της επιθυμίας αγοράς της. Μικρός, μπορεί να πέρναγα ώρες ακούγοντας ένα και το αυτό τραγούδι, ένα και το αυτό άλμπουμ. Σήμερα, που υπάρχει τόση πληθώρα, πολύ λιγότερο, εγώ τουλάχιστον. Κατά μείζονα λόγο, αν μου ζητούσαν να πληρώσω γι' αυτό. Θα πήγαινα στη δίπλα πόρτα, απλά.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2009)

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό πληρώνω για διάφορα πράγματα που θεωρώ χρήσιμα:
1) Rapidshare
2) Μουσική από το iTunes.
3) Κλασική μουσική από το ClassicalArchives.com. Βέβαια, αυτό το πλήρωνα εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια με 25 δολάρια τον χρόνο, αλλά τώρα που αποφάσισαν να πάνε τη συνδρομή στα 100 δολάρια τον χρόνο, έχω σκοπό να την αφήσω να εκπνεύσει τον Νοέμβριο. Εξάλλου, άλλαξαν μορφή, μπορώ να αγοράσω μεμονωμένα άλμπουμ, όπως στο iTunes, αν θέλω, απλώς θα χάσω το δωρεάν κατέβασμα που προσφέρει η συνδρομή.

Γενικά, μπορεί να απολαμβάνω το δωρεάν, αλλά δεν έχω αντίρρηση να πληρώσω κάτι για να έχω διάφορα πράγματα που με ψυχαγωγούν ή είναι χρήσιμα.

Θεωρώ ότι αυτό που γράφει το άρθρο του Newsweek είναι αλήθεια: πολλά νέα παιδιά σε διάφορα μέρη του κόσμου, αν τους ζητήσουν κάποια μικρή συνδρομή για το Facebook, θα την πληρώσουν. Κι ακόμα κι αν χάσουν τους μισούς πελάτες τους, πάλι θα είναι ένας τεράστιος αριθμός που θα πληρώσει.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Η στροφή είναι ακόμη περισσότερο εντυπωσιακή, αν αναλογιστούμε το πόσο πολύ έχει συνεισφέρει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια η Google στο "δωρεάν" — ακόμη και δωρεάν λειτουργικό ετοιμάζει (ήδη υπάρχει για netbooks). Αλλά, είναι πολλά τα λεφτά (Άρη), και το YouTube μπαίνει από μέσα διαρκώς (λόγω των τεράστιων απαιτήσεων σε storage+bandwidth), ίσως να 'χουν πέσει και τα διαφημιστικά έσοδα, και να τη η ιδέα για χρέωση... Η δύναμη πάντως που έχει συγκεντρώσει η Google, είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή. Αλλά κι οι ισχυρότερες αυτοκρατορίες κάποια στιγμή παρακμάζουν — και με το να εξοργίσει τον κόσμο, σίγουρα κάποιος δεν βρίσκεται στο σωστό δρόμο.



Η Google ουδέποτε υπήρξε φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα. 

Στα υπόλοιπα να σημειώσω ότι αυτή η κίνηση θα εξαρτηθεί αποκλειστικά από την ανταπόκριση που έχει. Προφανώς μια τόσο μεγάλη εταιρεία όπως η Google έχει κάνει την σχετική έρευνα και αξιολόγηση των θετικών και αρνητικών πριν αποφασίσει μια τέτοια ενέργεια. Αν τα κέρδη της είναι μεγαλύτερα από τις απώλειες λόγω πτώσης επισκεψιμότητας, γιατί όχι; 

Φιλικά.


----------

